Ask HN: What was the last Math formula/concept you used while coding? - shihn
======
ineedasername
Most recently today? Addition. And counting. This isn't "snark", I work in BI.
Counting things and knowing what to count is half the job.

~~~
oblib
Same here.

------
karmakaze
Euclidean gcd algorithm to determine colinearity of points on an integer grid.
Double precision slope/intercept fails here.

------
DLA
Recently used Euclidean distance, weighted average, N-period moving average
and Pearson correlation coefficient.

------
roundthecorner
For production code well, If (p then q) = (NOT p or q)

